# So Frank Zappa didn't like Classical Music



## C95 (Feb 6, 2017)

*So Frank Zappa wasn't interested in the Baroque/Classical era*

_Source: The Mother Of All Interviews. Excellent interview conducted by Don Menn in 1992. It was also called "Belgian Waffles in Plastic". _​







*What do you think about the traditional composers? Do you care for the old guys?*

*Frank:* _Well, name me an old guy._

*Beethoven?*

*Frank:* _I have an appreciation for the skill of putting it together, but the sound of it is not something that I enjoy, so ..._

*Brahms? Bach?*

*Frank:* _Bach is more interesting._

*Why?*

*Frank:* _I just like the way it sounds. The same reason I like Varese. I like the way it sounds. But I wouldn't go out of my way to attend a Bach concert or buy an album of that kind of music. To me, of that period, that is the most tolerable of the material to listen to. I don't start getting interested in so-called classical music until the early 20th Century._

*Mahler?*

*Frank:* _No. I actually like Wagner. I think Wagner was interesting. It's too long, but it's interesting. I have very few Wagner albums, but the things that I've heard, if you look at the time at which it was written, and what he's doing with the material, it's challenging. That's the thing that depresses me about most of the music of that period. It's just not challenging, because it was written to spec. There was a king or a duke or a church or somebody who said, "Hey. You need to write something. We have a festival coming up, and it must be something I will like." So everything was written to suit the taste buds of some joker with a towel on his head._

*So the theory that the church or the nobility helped make the Renaissance happen, or the classical period, is not true in your mind?*

*Frank:* _I think it probably held back some of the greatest composers, because you had no choice. If you wanted to write, you had to write at the behest of somebody who had more money than you. It's like dealing with radio-station programmers and the guy who puts your video on MTV. It has to be exactly this, or it goes nowhere. So, here's a guy with 11 kids to feed, what's he going to do? Give the Prince what he wants [sings "Hallelujah Chorus"]: "Hallelujah. Hallelujah." [imitates a prince:] "Oh, yeah, I like that. I can understand that."_

*So you're not a fan of Handel either?*

*Frank:* _No._

*Schoenberg?*

*Frank:* _I've only heard four or five pieces by Schoenberg that I can enjoy listening to. There's the Septet, and then there's the suite of pieces for orchestra, the one that has "Summer Morning by the Lake" as one of the movements. I think that's really nice. And Begleitungsmusik: is a parody of motion picture music. I like that. But there's very little else by Schoenberg that I appreciate. And Berg - I like the "Lyric Suite," I like the - there's a piano solo piece, I think it's called Piano Sonata - it's an early piece. I like that. But, I tried to listen to Lulu. I couldn't do it. I had the album of Wozzeck. I could not get through it.
I like Messiaen. Took me a while, but I like that music. He's colorful. But I must admit that the first Messiaen album that I ever got was an Angel recording of Chronochromie, and it baffled the snot out of me. I didn't know what to do with it. I could stay interested for about the first three minutes. I was going, "Whoa, a lot of percussion; that's interesting, but what is this?" It took me years before I could listen to that whole side of the album straight through._

*What finally clicked? Just repetition?*

*Frank:* _No. It's just that the more I learned, the more interesting it became, because at the time that I was first exposed to this kind of music, I didn't have a musical education. I was just a guy buying records. Everything that I liked was based on my gut reaction to what was on the record. For some reason I liked Varese right away. I liked Stravinsky right away, but these other things not. I didn't like Charlie Parker. I didn't like some other modern jazz things. Listening to these things, I would go, "Why do people like this? I don't understand it."_

*What became different in the way you listened? What do you start hearing?*

*Frank:* _Well, when you start learning about structure, when you start learning about how things work, then you can appreciate how other people deal with the material. Look, if you're writing diatonic music, you've got 12 note names over seven or eight octaves. That's a pretty limited universe. What can you do to take these components, shake them up, reassemble them, and make something that you would call a composition? That's a pretty interesting challenge. I think that other art forms have a much more open - not an open format, but more material to work with. If you're a poet, let's say there are 300,000 or 400,000 words in the English language. There's your universe. But the possibilities are a little bit more restricted in terms of the structure when you're dealing with diatonics. So the more I learned about what the rules of the game were, the more I could appreciate how other people might solve this problem. How do you maintain somebody's interest over any period of time with what you've concocted? Today I have such a limited amount of recreational listening time that if I decide that I'm going to listen to something - I have a very big collection of records and CDs - I'll pull something out, and I'll put it on so I can really focus on it and go, "Boy, that's interesting."_

*When you're listening to music, then, are you responding intellectually more than emotionally? Are you getting swept away by some great cadence or is it an idea that's hitting you?*

*Frank: *_You just have an appreciation for what it is. I mean, I don't think about the composer. I don't sit there and go, "Boy, what a great guy. He dreamed that up." You know, because all I hear is the music. I hear the material performing its little function before my very ears. I listen to the piece. I don't know anything about the lives of these guys. They may have all been absolute ********. I probably don't want to know what kind of a guy Webern was, but I like the music. And the same for the other pieces that I enjoy listening to. I'm not thinking about who wrote it, or why he wrote it. I'm only listening to the results._


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

So he liked _Bach, Varese, __Messiaen, __Stravinsky, __Wagner _and 20th century Classical music.

So I don't see how you can say he didn't like classical music?????


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

His liking of Bach gives fresh vitality to the art of damning by faint praise, as Zappa says clearly that he wouldn't buy a Bach album or attend a Bach concert. And what are we to make of his notion that the composers of yesteryear wrote what they wrote because, essentially, someone was holding an economic gun to their heads? I'll try to envision that next time I hear the Hallelujah Chorus or Beethoven's Eroica. Maybe the post should be read again, savoring every word. I would hardly call Zappa's expressed views full-throated praise of classical music. I know that many TCers are very fond of Frank Zappa, and I'm sure he's just wonderful within his boundaries, but with friends like Zappa, classical music doesn't need enemies.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Zappa's alright and I enjoy some of his music but his opinion of classical music is just that, his opinion and it is only a curiosity item for me.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

At least he clearly had taken the time to listen to considerable amounts of the classical repertoire and form an opinion on numerous pieces that he liked. That is certainly more than most people outside of classical music lovers do. 

Go down to your local supermarket and ask five people at random (okay, then go to your local rock concert) to name five pieces each by Berg, Webern, and Schoenberg. Blank stares.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Barelytenor said:


> At least he clearly had taken the time to listen to considerable amounts of the classical repertoire and form an opinion on numerous pieces that he liked. That is certainly more than most people outside of classical music lovers do.
> 
> Go down to your local supermarket and ask five people at random (okay, then go to your local rock concert) to name five pieces each by Berg, Webern, and Schoenberg. Blank stares.


I certainly do not get a strong impression that Zappa listened to considerable amounts of the classical repertoire--not from the presented interview anyway--nor that he liked "numerous" pieces. This is not a lover of classical music--not a hater, to be sure--but not a lover. And going to the supermarket to find people to name five pieces each by B,W, and S is setting a bar for the general public so high that....even I can't find words to properly express it. I'd wager that 90% of the audience at a run-of-the-mill classical music concert would flunk that test. Frank Zappa is so _sui generis_ that his views and remarks, certainly on classical music--are relevant only within a Zappa-oriented universe.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Zappa probably artriculates his negative views on classical music better than any other musician from pop culture - Lennon and McCartney were no fans of classical music - but they would be hard pushed to say why beyond it just doesnt do anything for them. 
I'm impressed though that Zappa dismisses Beethoven and barely bothers with Bach. I suppose he would be even more likely to wave his hand with a chuckle at Mozart.
Big deal though and I think we've spent enough time on this. He's lying in his grave now and all is silent for him - let it rest.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Strange Magic said:


> *I certainly do not get a strong impression that Zappa listened to considerable amounts of the classical repertoire-*-not from the presented interview anyway--nor that he liked "numerous" pieces. This is not a lover of classical music--not a hater, to be sure--but not a lover. And going to the supermarket to find people to name five pieces each by B,W, and S is setting a bar for the general public so high that....even I can't find words to properly express it. I'd wager that 90% of the audience at a run-of-the-mill classical music concert would flunk that test. Frank Zappa is so _sui generis_ that his views and remarks, certainly on classical music--are relevant only within a Zappa-oriented universe.


That was my thought as well. It feels that he dismissed almost all pre-20th century music rather easily. I'm curious about the extent of his knowledge of the music of the masters pre-20th century but not curious enough to do any research about it.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Zappa, whose music in rock, classical, and less easily categorized genres I enjoy a good deal and which is well represented in my library, was, alas, grossly ignorant about both classical music history and cultural history. I don't hold it against him. He was a supremely industrious workaholic who likely didn't have room in his life to explore these areas. He ran businesses, toured constantly, and composed and recorded a large catalog of music. Add to that his political activities in the 80s and his family commitments, and I'm surprised he even had time for interviews.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

His fondness for Messiaen is not surprising. When I heard "Et Exspecto…" for the first time, with all that percussion, I thought it sounded like Zappa. He likes color, harmonic effects. Listen to the colors on "Peaches En Regalia."

It doesn't surprise me that he likes Bach, comparing a fast fugue to his "The Black Page", they are both linear, very intricate.

He's a worker, a composer, not a listener.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

He doesn't sound as if he listened a lot to classical music. He's a bit inconsistent too when judging different composers / periods. 

One time stating: "I just like the way it sounds" 

and the other time "Well, when you start learning about structure, when you start learning about how things work, then you can appreciate how other people deal with the material" with this mindset he probably would have found interesting things in the classical period too.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> He's a worker, a composer, not a listener.


He was most definitely a listener, but one with limited time. And it's obvious most folks here haven't taken much time to listen to Zappa's music because the discussions are focused on his opinions instead of his music.

90 percent of the questions asked in interviews, and what has been written about him is worthless, because the writers and interviewers don't know his music. You get the same tired crap. What's your favorite this or that. Why do your kids have funny names, etc...

What is the special virtue of being steeped in the classics? And why aren't conservative musicians derided for ignoring the 20th century?

If you get digging into FZ's music, it's not unlike Schnittke at times. You'll hear quotes from Stravinsky, Varese, Bartok, Rossini, Tchaikovsky, Bizet, and others. All masterfully arranged and performed by the maestro and his various extremely capable ensembles. But you have to take the time to listen. If it's not for you, that's fine. Life is short. Take your picks!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

This thread wasn't about Frank Zappa's music; it was about his opinions about classical music (I thought). So that's why the discussions are focused on his opinions and not on his music.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

starthrower said:


> If you get digging into FZ's music, it's not unlike Schnittke at times. You'll hear quotes from Stravinsky, Varese, Bartok, Rossini, Tchaikovsky, Bizet, and others. All masterfully arranged and performed by the maestro and his various extremely capable ensembles. But you have to take the time to listen. If it's not for you, that's fine. Life is short. Take your picks!


That's all very true. I may not match up to you as a Zappa expert, but I certainly have listened to his music, and not just the works performed and recorded by classical symphony orchestras (there's a woodwind quintet too, IIRC). The influence of Stravinsky and Varese is certainly obvious in places.
And the rest of your post, and what others have said here, is very true too, not just of Zappa, but of a lot of what composers have said and written about the music of other composers. With the exception of some (like Virgil Thomson, for example) who are as much musicologists and/or critics as composers, their stated views are often narrowly focused on what they hear in others' music that is useful for them in writing their own. And of course, Zappa had influences well outside traditional classical music and was a busy performer as well as composer, so you can't expect him to be thoroughly versed (or deeply interested) in the entire canon of western baroque music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

And redundant at that. There's another FZ on classical music thread started just 10 days ago. If you scroll down the page, you'll see it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> This thread wasn't about Frank Zappa's music; it was about his opinions about classical music (I thought). So that's why the discussions are focused on his opinions and not on his music.


Jeeze, can see like the OP (which I didn't think you were) that you don't like Zappa- if so spare us your diatribe..............


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Magic is a good guy, so let's not gang up on him. It's just a bit frustrating to see Zappa the personality overshadowing Zappa the composer/musician 23 year after his death. But I consider it fortunate that a semi-popular figure like Zappa had an interest in some of the major 20th century composers. It made for some interesting 60s rock music. An alternative to the British invasion, bubble gum, and other stuff that was popular at the time. There's nothing else out there that sounds like Freak Out, Lumpy Gravy, or Uncle Meat. And at this point, these albums are a hell of a lot more stimulating and interesting to listen to than the oldies hits of the 60s.


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

Why are people offended if he doesn't like Beethoven or Mozart or Mozart all that much, it's not a moral requirement as a listener or a composer


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I think the OP is getting confused between Classical music and the Baroque/ Classical era- looking at his original post again. Yes Frank was more of a fan of Post 1900 music, that is clear but Classical music is a broad school and to then say he didn't like classical music is wrong. Firstly the guy spent his own cash to fund several orchestras to play/record his music and collaborated with Pierre Boulez why would he do this if he did not like classical music..............
_London Symphony Orchestra, Vol. I_








_Boulez Conducts Zappa_








_Francesco Zappa_








_London Symphony Orchestra, Vol. II_









Additionally, Frank also hosted a musical tribute to Edgar Varese in 1981
http://www.wnyc.org/story/musical-tribute-edgar-varese-april-17-1981/


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes, he preferred contemporary/modernist music. How is that wrong?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Jeeze, can see like the OP (which I didn't think you were) that you don't like Zappa- if so spare us your diatribe..............


I think some people are leaping to confusions here. If one reads my posts, I offered no opinion on the music of Frank Zappa. I also launched on no diatribe. Actually, your post itself could be deemed a diatribe. Cool jets, please.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> I think some people are leaping to confusions here. If one reads my posts, I offered no opinion on the music of Frank Zappa. I also launched on no diatribe. Actually, your post itself could be deemed a diatribe. Cool jets, please.


Suggest you reread your own post "but with friends like Zappa, classical music doesn't need enemies."


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Daniel Atkinson said:


> Yes, he preferred contemporary/modernist music. How is that wrong?


More than that, one could categorize him as a rock musician first and foremost, with elements that show the significant influence of jazz and various other things in addition to classical music. One could also think of him as a conceptual artist and even a poet. I remember a pretty wild animated video he created. In short, he adopted ideas that interested him from many sources, worked in many media, and didn't accept the rigid and often artificial boundaries that are often placed between them. I like artists like that, though I'm sure there are those who don't. CASG.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Suggest you reread your own post "but with friends like Zappa, classical music doesn't need enemies."


I suggest that you go back and carefully read the original post slowly and carefully. If you come away thinking and posting that Zappa here is something more than a intermittent, occasional, sometimes engaged, sometimes not engaged "friend" of classical music, then I salute the strength of your enthusiasm.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> I suggest that you go back and carefully read the original post slowly and carefully. If you come away thinking and posting that Zappa here is something more than a intermittent, occasional, sometimes engaged, sometimes not engaged "friend" of classical music, then I salute the strength of your enthusiasm.


Stop trolling...................


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

fluteman said:


> More than that, one could categorize him as a rock musician first and foremost, with elements that show the significant influence of jazz and various other things in addition to classical music. One could also think of him as a conceptual artist and even a poet. I remember a pretty wild animated video he created. In short, he adopted ideas that interested him from many sources, worked in many media, and didn't accept the rigid and often artificial boundaries that are often placed between them. I like artists like that, though I'm sure there are those who don't. CASG.


I think of him only as a rock(in the broadest meaning of rock) musician. One of the best. That is by far his body of work that is his claim to fame. If he had only written his "classical" stuff, we wouldn't be talking about him.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

What is the "broadest meaning of rock" ?

Is this rock?






or this?






or this?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

starthrower said:


> What is the "broadest meaning of rock" ?


Yeah, I knew this was not going to fly. So let me correct myself: I look at him as a non-classical musician.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Yeah, I knew this was not going to fly. So let me correct myself: I look at him as a non-classical musician.


I'm sure he would have agreed wih you. He was an outsider.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^^^Thanks, three of my favourite Zappa pieces


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


I don't wanna turn this thread into my criticizing Zappa's classical music so this is the last I'll say. If his classical is the only music he left behind, we wound't be talking about him.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ I disagree and many more would agree with me in classifying Zappa's classical music as amongst the best and most unique of the 20th century and not your own opinion.....................what ever that is


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ I disagree and many more would agree with me in classifying Zappa's classical music as amongst the best and most unique of the 20th century and not your own opinion.....................what ever that is


That's alright. Let's agree to disagree then.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I think his legacy will be as a muti-dimensional artist. Musician/composer/arranger/bandleader/record producer/social satarist/independent record executive. He did a lot of things first, even if he doesn't get the credit.


----------



## C95 (Feb 6, 2017)

Let's dance


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

^ Or let's play a bicycle


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

So what - was a good way to get some publicity for a unfunded broke muso................ and definitely looks more the Avant Garde Composer here than the Rock Muso....................


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Stop trolling...................


Start paying attention to what's being posted. It's clear you really, really like Zappa and that's OK, but try to stick to the subject of the interview and what that tells us. To disagree with you does not constitute trolling. To disagree with you does not constitute a diatribe. Cool those jets.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

*Yes, I like most of his music*. - this is my opinion, and it doesn't really matter.

Now, technically speaking, Zappa's music seems to be build in Jazz improvisations with weak developments like a 3rd class composer of the classical era, and from time to time he seems to try changing completely the "original musical idea" in his own sense of "contemporary music" believing he was a new Boulez doing so.

But talking seriously, sometimes his composition process can be called "Florence Foster"... and in this sense I can't take seriously his opinions in classical music.
Everyone who claims completely dislike a full period of classical music hardly heard more than a small list of composers/works of that period (or maybe is not exactly a music lover).
Trying to reduce the study of history (in music or not) to 6 or 7 characters in each period is one of the greatest mistakes one can do.

So, I prefer listen some Zappa Music when I enjoy them, but what he said about music is as much important as a soccer player speaking about politics - speaking about a thing he doesn't really know how it works...


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


The Black Page #1 - not much happening in the left hand and what is going there is ultra conventional. Thought after reading about him there would be something a bit more adventurous and modern. Not bad pieces though I wouldnt probably come back to them. If I wanted to hear music from that ilk I would go for Ligeti or one of his esteemed contemporaries.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Black Page is more interesting as a percussion heavy ensemble piece. That piano version sounds rather rudimentary.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

It is worth noting that the bicycle is also used in one of Zappa's recordings: "Nasal Retentive Calliope Music" at the end of "We're Only In it For the Money." Apparently, I am the only person who can hear this, or has ever mentioned it.


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I don't wanna turn this thread into my criticizing Zappa's classical music so this is the last I'll say. If his classical is the only music he left behind, we wound't be talking about him.


I'm gonna go ahead and disagree with this BIGLY. FZ expressed himself in many different facets and media, and whether he wrote for rock band, symphony orchestra, big band, or synclavier, his melodic, harmonic, and rhythmic thumbprint was intact in every piece. That is not to say everything he wrote for orchestra/chamber was a masterpiece, but there certainly are gems to be found. The Yellow Shark alone is full of 'em.

IMO.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

stomanek said:


> The Black Page #1 - not much happening in the left hand and what is going there is ultra conventional. Thought after reading about him there would be something a bit more adventurous and modern. Not bad pieces though I wouldnt probably come back to them. If I wanted to hear music from that ilk I would go for Ligeti or one of his esteemed contemporaries.


As per Starthowers comments the Black Page was originally developed as a percussion piece- I had never heard the solo piano version before and only just found that on Utube for the post- is of interest to Zappaholics like me as looks like this was recorded in the studio in 78' by Tommy Mars, a Zappa band member at the time.............
For an example of what I'm trying to indicate in Zappa's music to a Classical audience listen to the last Utube- Piano Cover Medley


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

For a thread about Zappa and classical music, I find it ironic that people are discussing arrangements of his songs for piano, over his actual classical orchestral/chamber works





















This one too, which has an amusing video:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


This girl is incredible! Nobody covers Drowning Witch.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

starthrower said:


> This girl is incredible! Nobody covers Drowning Witch.


Its brilliant amasing and is true to the original Ship too late original - blows me away every time I hear it. I taped it and play it back thru my HI-FI (sssssh) on my Nak Rx202, its sounds incredible.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Mike Keneally said he just met her in Tokyo two days ago. She must have went to the Satriani show.


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

If you say this isn't classical music, then there's something terribly wrong with your ear:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Daniel Atkinson said:


> If you say this isn't classical music, then there's something terribly wrong with your ear:


Great piece to post here but I would not tempt the Troops into saying something is or isn't- that's just like an open invitation.................................


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Great piece to post here but I would not tempt the Troops into saying something is or isn't- that's just like an open invitation.................................


Sounds like classical to me, awesome piece!


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

I can relate to Zappa in a sense. If I'm honest, most of baroque and classical era music is boring to me. Very few pieces from those eras do something for my ears.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

This painting of the young Ravel "freaked me out," for obvious reasons.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> This painting of the young Ravel "freaked me out," for obvious reasons.


My God FZ's ancestor ................... bet Ravel would have done a mean Wah Wah pedal too!


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

millionrainbows said:


> This painting of the young Ravel "freaked me out," for obvious reasons.


HAHAHAHA :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

stomanek said:


> Lennon and McCartney were no fans of classical music - but they would be hard pushed to say why beyond it just doesnt do anything for them.


Not buying this. I don't know about Lennon but Paul is a big fan of baroque and even wrote an endorsement for a baroque horns album. I have it on CD. Paul was not a huge fan but once he heard it, he liked it. That's why the baroque trumpet ended up in "Penny Lane." He also wrote an opera that was performed by a Liverpudlian company. He was so excited hearing them rehearsing that he called up George and made him listen to a few minutes of it over the phone. Paul is no aficionado by any means but he certainly does have a love for classical.


----------

